# Need A Knee Doctor



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been in Dubai for 6 months now and hadn't needed a doctor before, so I'm not even sure where to start. I have osteo arthritis in my knee and am used to some pain, but it's been unbearable lately. Could someone recommend a orthopedist or even knee specialist?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Ortho*



justlooking said:


> I've been in Dubai for 6 months now and hadn't needed a doctor before, so I'm not even sure where to start. I have osteo arthritis in my knee and am used to some pain, but it's been unbearable lately. Could someone recommend a orthopedist or even knee specialist?


I had a torn meniscus and went to Dr. Anoosh at Welcare. I have a few gripes with Welcare, but none with Dr. Anoosh and I was very well taken care of during my surgery.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I can recommend Dr. Ashfaq Konchwalla (Orthopedics) at Medcare.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> I've been in Dubai for 6 months now and hadn't needed a doctor before, so I'm not even sure where to start. I have osteo arthritis in my knee and am used to some pain, but it's been unbearable lately. Could someone recommend a orthopedist or even knee specialist?


Before seeking treatment check with your insurance compnay to ensure that the person you want to see is on their list. In many cases they will want to see a referral from a GP.

The best ortho is town is Dr Chris Watley at Medcare, but he is not approved by all insurance companies as he is expensive. In this case you get what you pay for.

You could also try Orthosports on the Beach Road.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

justlooking said:


> I've been in Dubai for 6 months now and hadn't needed a doctor before, so I'm not even sure where to start. I have osteo arthritis in my knee and am used to some pain, but it's been unbearable lately. Could someone recommend a orthopedist or even knee specialist?


Mate I have been through the ringer with osteo etc myself and still am to this day .... last Sept finally found a gentleman (a giant among all others) Can't possibly recommend any others over here in the land of buthchers other than Dr Salman Hameed at Dubai Mall Medical Centre ..... he realy does know his stuff !!! ..... he's a legend ... send me a PM and i'll tell you more .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> *Before seeking treatment check with your insurance compnay to ensure that the person you want to see is on their list. In many cases they will want to see a referral from a GP.*
> 
> The best ortho is town is Dr Chris Watley at Medcare, but he is not approved by all insurance companies as he is expensive. In this case you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


In many cases as those with Osteo know is all they want is relief almost regardless of cost !!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

samfurah said:


> becareful! Doc here only advice immediate operation....even if you get pricked with needle..and you end up loosing body organ .even locals they travel to bangkok, germany, india,US , Uk for medical treatment.......you can consult and take medication but be little carful!


What a load of crap, do all surgeons are body parts farmers here are they???


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> What a load of crap, do all surgeons are body parts farmers here are they???


well Andy! not all but most of them......i am here for 30 Years and have known loads of facts about doc's here........lets give a thought! why do all top notch travel abroad for better treatment, inspite of so many hospitals here .....?????? the worst i ever heard was,a lady had C-section and she complained about stomach ache later it was found they actually forgot steven scissors in her...........................................................

you will find loadsssssssssssss of weird cases just google it.....

gulfnews : Three accused in death of woman after plastic surgery
Liposuction Watch: Dubai Probes Woman’s Death After Plastic Surgery with Laser Liposuction device
gulfnews : Reem's husband will receive compensation


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not entirely true but not entirely false either. My folks are doctors who have been in the region for decades and there is a prevalence to do serious surgery and treatments abroad. Many prefer Jordan over here for surgery for various reasons including financial. It's not to say that you will not get decent treatment here but considering how stringent Dubai claims their regulations are, there are a lot of cracks and holes in it.

Like anything else, shop around, get second opinions and perhaps even ones from abroad in your own country.


----------

